# clutch hard to push in



## vasek (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey guys, I have a 97 200sx ser, 120k miles; About 5k miles ago I had a new clutch put in, and recently it started to be really hard to push. The clutch grabs good and all the shifts are smooth, but it takes a great deal of force to push it all the way to the floor, and it makes a sound like something is scrubbing against something. The noise is coming from the clutch pedal. It goes smooth about half way, which is enough to shift w/o grinding, but I want to fix the problem.
I think it's my clutch cable, because just after I got the clutch replaced, they didn't adjust it right and I had to go back there twice just to get the correct freeplay.
It doesn't feel like something is majorly wrong, maybe it just needs some lubrication somewhere.
What do you guys think is the deal with my clutch?
Thx!


----------



## ick19 (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah it sounds like the clutch cable to me. its any easy fix should take about 45 minute and hope you have kinda small hands


----------



## vasek (Jun 14, 2005)

How hard is it to replace the cable? I took a look at it, and I can kinda reach both ends with my hands, but it will be tough undoing the nuts. Should I attempt it myself, or have a mechanic do it?
Is there a detailed write up somewhere about this somewhere? I searched in similar threads and couldn't find any
Thx!


----------



## vasek (Jun 14, 2005)

Just a thought - what if I just lubricate the whole thing with WD40?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lubing the cable won't do squat.

As for the clutch being harder to push in.....the cable going out would make it a lot EASIER.

putting on a new cable will make it stiffer. There's no way to make it any easier on yer leg.

my suggestion: Grow some muscle and be a man!


----------



## vasek (Jun 14, 2005)

chimmike said:


> lubing the cable won't do squat.
> 
> As for the clutch being harder to push in.....the cable going out would make it a lot EASIER.
> 
> ...


lol I don't mind pushing the pedal hard, but something is messed up with my clutch and I want to fix it; if it's not the cable, then what else could it be?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well usually the cable is the issue, but as long as the clutch engages properly and doesn't slip i think everything's okay.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

vasek said:


> lol I don't mind pushing the pedal hard, but something is messed up with my clutch and I want to fix it; if it's not the cable, then what else could it be?


The other immediate possibility is the clutch release bearing (throwout bearing). When it starts to get old and/or stuff gets inside, the clutch pedal starts to get stiff and crunchy.

Replacing a clutch release bearing involves removing the transmission from the car though, so I'd hold off on that until either you replace your clutch or it really starts to bother you.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

vasek said:


> Just a thought - what if I just lubricate the whole thing with WD40?


that does work if you don't want to replace the cable. also inspect the insides for possible rust.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

azkicker0027 said:


> that does work if you don't want to replace the cable. also inspect the insides for possible rust.


WD40 won't do a good job though. If you want to lubricate the cable, lithium grease (the spray-in white grease) is probably your best bet.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> WD40 won't do a good job though. If you want to lubricate the cable, lithium grease (the spray-in white grease) is probably your best bet.


well, any good high temp lube should do it. after i did the wd40, i wasn't content, so i hit it up with some Wurth HHS. but then again, this is isolating the cable before removing the trans for something worse.


----------



## vasek (Jun 14, 2005)

The clutch works perfectly and releases where it should, so the cable is probably fine; the only thing is there is a lot of friction somewhere. Sometimes I push it in and it's smooth, and sometimes it gets hard. The noise is coming from the firewall, about where the cable connects to the pedal. I noticed that when I first start the car the pedal is smoother, and it gets harder and harder as I drive.
As for the throw-out bearing, I had it replaced with my clutch so there shouldn't be a problem there.
I think before doing anything else I will try to lubricate the connection of the cable to the pedal, as the noise is coming from there. Hopefully that will take care of it. It's pretty hard to get in there though
Thx for your help! :cheers:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

vasek said:


> The clutch works perfectly and releases where it should, so the cable is probably fine; the only thing is there is a lot of friction somewhere. Sometimes I push it in and it's smooth, and sometimes it gets hard. The noise is coming from the firewall, about where the cable connects to the pedal. I noticed that when I first start the car the pedal is smoother, and it gets harder and harder as I drive.
> As for the throw-out bearing, I had it replaced with my clutch so there shouldn't be a problem there.
> I think before doing anything else I will try to lubricate the connection of the cable to the pedal, as the noise is coming from there. Hopefully that will take care of it. It's pretty hard to get in there though
> Thx for your help! :cheers:


It IS the cable. Search the forums and you will see it is a common problem on our cars. You can order a new one (about $25) and make the issue go away!


----------



## vasek (Jun 14, 2005)

It turned out to be the place where the cable goes thru the firewall, the cable was scraping and causing friction; I put WD-40 in there for now and that took care of the problem, the clutch is nice and soft; whenever i can get a hold of a grease gun i'll grease it
Thx!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

The cable itself should be in the casing at that point... is it exposed?


----------



## vasek (Jun 14, 2005)

yea lol, that means its time for a new cable, gonna order one right now, this one was probably in there for the whole 120k miles


----------

